# Does anyone have a silver beige?



## mamato3

We bought a beautiful chocolate brown toy poodle about six months ago. She had four white feet and a white nose. Within a short time her fur began to change to light beige with chocolate legs and ears. She is a silver beige and she is so pretty. My avatar is Amy not long after getting her. I would love to hear about other silver beige poodles.


----------



## spindledreams

The sister to my new cafe' au lait standard boy is a silver beige. Maybe her owner will chime in and post some photos. I think the color is beautiful.


----------



## ItzaClip

My vogue mom is silver beige


----------



## spindledreams

Angela is headed to Gateway some time today but these photos of her silver beige were on her website.... 

The first is our kids as young puppies, I think they were about 6 weeks old. The other two are at about 11 weeks.


----------



## Agidog

Looking at the colour of your poodle it does not really look like a silver beige more like a phantom ? here is a link to explaining all the possible colours of poodles. My girl is a stunning silver and often people have remarked she could be a silver beige as she has the very distinct tipping of the brown to the rosettes and mane. will have to wait to see as she is still changing coat and not yet 2 But generally silver beige colour in poodles have black nose and silver coats with just this distinctive light beige/reddish hue to tips of mane and ears tail and sometimes rossettes Explaining Poodle Colors - Stunningly Sweet Standards


----------



## mamato3

Your dog is beautiful. The breeder has been breeding poodles for a lifetime and she believes she is a silver beige but in the end she is just Amy. She will be spayed on Tuesday and never bred so it doesn't really matter. Thanks for the information. It is interesting to read how so many beautiful colors of poodles come to be.


----------



## spindledreams

> But generally silver beige colour in poodles have black nose and silver coats with just this distinctive light beige/reddish hue to tips of mane and ears tail and sometimes rossettes


Um nope. Silver Beige is an actual color not a shade or tone of silver. The puppies are born some shade of brown not black and lighten up like a silver. Their points (nose, etc) will be brown not black and they can have the lighter brown eyes that sometimes comes with the brown color genes. 

When a dog has two brown genes blacks become browns, blues become cafe' and silvers become silver beige. In reds, apricots, creams, and whites their black nose and eye rims will be brown but the actual coat color seems to not be affected much.


----------



## CharismaticMillie

Agidog said:


> But generally silver beige colour in poodles have black nose and silver coats with just this distinctive light beige/reddish hue to tips of mane and ears tail and sometimes rossettes Explaining Poodle Colors - Stunningly Sweet Standards


It's actually genetically impossible for a silver beige to have a black nose...


----------



## mamato3

Amy's father is a black and white parti and her mother is black. She is the second silver beige produced by the pair. As I have said before she is just seven months old and not finished changing. Maybe she is simply unique.


----------



## CharismaticMillie

My thoughts are that Amy is most likely not a solid silver beige but part of her coat is of course silver beige. Interestingly, when I first saw the photo of her, my first thought was that she likely came from parti lines. I really think she has a mask acting on the silver beige and/or she is parti colored herself.

A solid silver beige always has a beige face at 4 weeks if age when the face is shaved. If this doesn't happen, the pup isn't silver beige. In Amy's case, it's possible she is silver beige, but has inherited masking or a parti genes that have acted on parts of her coat.


----------



## tintlet

mamato3..could you send me her pedigree? PM is fine


----------



## mamato3

So to put it simply...Amy is unique! I really have enjoyed reading the posts regarding Amy. I know you are right about her being part parti because he dad is black and white and so cute. I have owned poodles for 40 years and have never had such a loving, perfect little baby. If I could have a dozen more exactly like her I would do nothing but cuddle them. Thanks so much everyone for taking the time to weigh in on her unusual coat. In the end all that matters is a perfect surgery on Tuesday and a long life of being my best friend.


----------



## mamato3

Tintlet I sent you a link to the breeder's home page and the pedigrees are detailed there. I look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## Agidog

sorry for the confusion but yes that is correct regarding nose being liver in silver beige what I was meaning but left out of my sentence was that my girl could not be a 'Silver Beige' due to her black nose and eye colour  but people often think she is due to their lack of knowledge that silver is a fading gene and pups are born black and fade to silver.
Silver Beige Poodles according to the Australian Kennel club standard
These poodles must be born brown. It is a dilute of brown. It carries the fading gene also. They will lighten with age just as silver poodles would.
There are various shades of silver beige. Sometimes they turn almost platinum silver with a hue of brown to them. 
Silver beige must be silvering in the face and feet by the age of 6 weeks to be silver beige. 
They must have liver points and dark amber eyes.
Some times they get confused with the Cafe au Lait.


----------



## spindledreams

Very good description of the color. The litter my boy and his sister are a good illustration of the difference. His sister had a silvery face by 6 weeks but his was still the same dark brown as his body. By the time he came home at 13 weeks old his face was slightly lighter then his body. 

No matter how close their adult colors are they will still be a silver beige and a cafe'. The biggest confusion is when all you see is the adult or nearly adult dog. Just as a dark silver and a light blue can appear to be the same color, a dark silver beige and a pale cafe' may appear to be the same color. Unless you know the rate of clearing for the dog you really can't say for sure which color it is.


----------



## LSK

Reggie is a Silver Beige born of two Silvers....









He has a liver nose and nails and darker version of bird of prey eye color. He is 16 months old and getting lighter and lighter with every passing month.... The photo you see here shows his fur about 50 percent darker than what it is now. That photo was taken about 8 months ago.


----------



## BCPD199

He is a handsome boy! It's funny, 16 years ago when we got our first one (chocolate), I thought poodles were either black or white! What the heck did I know! LOL!


----------



## Jacknic

Here is a photo of my silver beige boy Roux. His dam was an odd color I always called silver beige, his grand dam was a true silver beige and cream parti color. He is just four months old here.
[URL=http://s458.photobucket.com/user/kathyesio/media/Roux5mth_zps02615fd2.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## outwest

That's a very pretty boy you have.


----------



## Lou

I believe this girl is a silver beige.

I know she is a champion, and it is incredible to see how much she lightened in only 2 years! (It was just her 2nd b-day!)

She looks almost white on her most recent picture, but brown as a puppy 

Fascinating!!!










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wiseoldwoman

What a beauty and what a great picture. I have a silver boy named Ziggy Silver Stardust. He's a pretty boy too. ( I noticed your boy seems to have on "eyeliner" make-up just like my Ziggy does).


----------



## CharismaticMillie

Lou said:


> I believe this girl is a silver beige.
> 
> I know she is a champion, and it is incredible to see how much she lightened in only 2 years! (It was just her 2nd b-day!)
> 
> She looks almost white on her most recent picture, but brown as a puppy
> 
> Fascinating!!!
> 
> View attachment 138594
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Beautiful silver beige!


----------



## Indiana

I know a silver beige from where I used to live, in the city, and he is truly beautiful. His owner keeps him in a modified CC, what a gorgeous dog. I used to think Maddy would be silver because her face was silver even as a pup (in my avatar she's only 3 and 1/2 months old), but now she's 2 and 1/2 and it seems maybe she is a blue. Still clearing though. It's like a surprise package sometimes with these dogs!


----------



## Lou

Indiana said:


> I know a silver beige from where I used to live, in the city, and he is truly beautiful. His owner keeps him in a modified CC, what a gorgeous dog. I used to think Maddy would be silver because her face was silver even as a pup (in my avatar she's only 3 and 1/2 months old), but now she's 2 and 1/2 and it seems maybe she is a blue. Still clearing though. It's like a surprise package sometimes with these dogs!



Speaking of that.... I'd love to see her color now ... I miss seeing your pictures! Any new ones? I'm going to go check on your threads  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Indiana

Hmm, this is one of the recent ones, where she's playing with Aria her little Boston Terrier pup. You can see how she's gradually getting more silver, even though it's blurry.


----------



## Lou

Indiana said:


> Hmm, this is one of the recent ones, where she's playing with Aria her little Boston Terrier pup. You can see how she's gradually getting more silver, even though it's blurry.



Where? Which one? I see no picture... 

EDIT: YUP!! I see it now!! FUN TIMES!!!!  beautiful! you should make a thread to update us, we miss you all  pictures and more pictures? Look at me being all bossy, ha! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Indiana

Ha, it took a second to load!


----------



## canichita

*Silver beige*

Ch.Apolo of the Pitties Love,silver beige at six months and at 4 years


----------



## Jjadm555

Hi I recently got a silver beige toy. He is now 6 months. He went from a brown to this...already


----------



## TeresaYL

Jobie at 6 months young ☺


----------



## janet6567

Jjadm555 said:


> Hi I recently got a silver beige toy. He is now 6 months. He went from a brown to this...already
> View attachment 287417


He is so gorgeous! A real heart stealer!!


----------



## TrixieTreasure

Jjadm555 said:


> Hi I recently got a silver beige toy. He is now 6 months. He went from a brown to this...already
> View attachment 287417


He's GORGEOUS!!

Actually, looking closer at the picture, he kind of looks like a Phantom. A Silver Beige Phantom. I could be wrong but he looks like he has cream color on his legs. My Trixie was a Silver Phantom. She was silver, with cream color on the bottom part of all 4 legs, cream color on eyebrows, muzzle, chest and under her tail. Her silver coloring was so light that the other color kind of all blended in.


----------



## TrixieTreasure

TeresaYL said:


> Jobie at 6 months young ☺


SO cute! I love the little bow tie on him! Adorable!


----------



## twyla

Jobie is turning into a beauty, Jjadm555 what's your boys name he's stinkin' cute. I simply adore silver beige poodles always will my first poodle Baby was silver beige,









I miss her so.


----------



## Jjadm555

Hi trixitreasure ! Yes it does look like that in this pic but he was extremely sick when I bought him so the vet had to shave his front legs for the iv. So each time I give him a haircut it all gets closer to that lighter color. He's such a fun little man. His name is Oliver. Here is another pic of him. Lol


----------



## Jjadm555

Jobie is so cute!! I absolutely love this silver/beighe! They are head turners!!


----------



## TeresaYL

Thank you Jjadm555, Twyla, Trixetreasure for the nice compliment.
Jjadm, your boy is superb cute. He has very nice clip.

Guys, so far I have not seen any S/beige in our country. She's considered a very rare color and until now we couldn't believed she's really a S/beige!! Omg....


----------



## PoodlePossessed

Sorry to bring up an old thread, but I think it may have answered my question. I was wondering why a breeder would mate a black with a cream (no parti), and then breed the resulting male (which they are calling silver beige) with a brown female. I'm guessing they are shooting for silver beige or cafe au lait. Is that a good guess? Why else mix colors like that? Is it correct that since the dad is half black, the most likely color of the pups is also black?


----------



## CharismaticMillie

PoodlePossessed said:


> Sorry to bring up an old thread, but I think it may have answered my question. I was wondering why a breeder would mate a black with a cream (no parti), and then breed the resulting male (which they are calling silver beige) with a brown female. I'm guessing they are shooting for silver beige or cafe au lait. Is that a good guess? Why else mix colors like that? Is it correct that since the dad is half black, the most likely color of the pups is also black?


I think that it's a big assumption to make that the reason a breeder bred a black to a cream and bred the resulting offspring to a brown was to produce café or silver beige. I think the only way you could know why the breeder did that would be to ask them. There are a lot of things to be considered when planning a breeding. 

Getting a silver beige puppy out of a black to cream breeding.. 
In order to produce anything on the brown spectrum, the black dog would need to carry brown and the cream dog would need to also carry brown. 

But in order to get the most dilute version of brown, silver beige, you'd really need at least one parent, probably both, to carry the gene responsible for dilute colors like blue and silver. Since one parent is black, you can pretty much assume that dog doesn't carry the gene for dilute colors or he'd probably be blue (or silver). In that case, the cream could (and you could be able to recognize this if you saw lots of blues or silvers in the pedigree) potentially produce a café or light café.

And why would you breed a silver beige or café to brown? Well, for most experienced and knowledgeable breeders it would be because they are a good match in regard to pedigree, health, temperament and structure, as well as color. If you breed silver beige to brown, its impossible to get any black puppies. Brown cannot carry black since brown is a recessive color and black is a dominant color. In order to be any shade of brown (brown, café or silver beige) the dog must carry two copies of the recessive brown gene. So if two dogs on the brown spectrum are bred together (this includes breeding silver beige to brown) all puppies would be on the brown spectrum. You'd actually expect mostly café puppies from that particular pairing of colors.


----------



## PoodlePossessed

CharismaticMillie said:


> Getting a silver beige puppy out of a black to cream breeding..
> In order to produce anything on the brown spectrum, the black dog would need to carry brown and the cream dog would need to also carry brown.


OK, thanks. Well, they both must have, because the daddy of my expected pup definitely has brown in him, and he is the one who is a product of a black and cream mating.



> If you breed silver beige to brown, its impossible to get any black puppies.


OK. Well, I was told to expect either black or brown. So, either my breeder does not know what she is doing, or . . . I knew something seemed a little off. I do know that the majority of the last litter from this pair (I cannot remember if it was all the puppies) were definitely brown. So that means both parents carry brown. Both the parents appear to have black features however. 

Thanks much for you help.


----------



## CharismaticMillie

PoodlePossessed said:


> OK, thanks. Well, they both must have, because the daddy of my expected pup definitely has brown in him, and he is the one who is a product of a black and cream mating.
> 
> 
> 
> OK. Well, I was told to expect either black or brown. So, either my breeder does not know what she is doing, or . . . I knew something seemed a little off. I do know that the majority of the last litter from this pair (I cannot remember if it was all the puppies) were definitely brown. So that means both parents carry brown. Both the parents appear to have black features however.
> 
> Thanks much for you help.


Do you have any photos? Silver beige and brown would not have black features.


----------



## PoodlePossessed

This is the dad, a product of a black and cream.









Here is the mom: 

















Here are some pics of previous puppies from these two:



























Whatever I end up with, I am sure to love her! It's just a mystery to me how it all works.


----------



## CharismaticMillie

The dam is obviously brown. I really can't tell what is going on with the sire's color. He is not silver beige, though. In fact, I can tell you I'm almost positive that he isn't anywhere on the brown spectrum. I believe he is blue.


----------



## spindledreams

The dad looks like a blue to me... but it is really hard to tell from the photos.


----------



## Dechi

I know nothing about color but I would have never guessed these were poodles, no offense intended ! It's just their grooming I guess. It's very unusual, especially for the dam. She almost looks like some type of griffon.


----------



## Coldbrew

while I'm far from a poodle color expert, I had just looked at the pictures and assumed the dad was a blue, and then went back and read the posts and saw he was supposedly a brown. 

just my two cents, but he does look like a blue with some fading or discoloration around his face. a picture of the dad as a pup would make it clear wether he's black or brown, as would a look at his pedigree. to produce brown puppies in the past he obviously carries brown at the very least.

but you're right - the puppy will be wonderful regardless of color


----------



## PoodlePossessed

Thanks everybody. You all have good eyes. I had to go back a couple generations, but there are multiple instances of blue, and one brown, in the dad. I have not seen them "in person" yet. I gather that the dogs are kept short for cleanliness since it is a sometimes muddy, ranch setting. My poodle is groomed every two weeks. She is in a longish German cut that is high maintenance. So, I agree, Dechi, the pics look a little bedraggled compared to the norm at my house. Whatever, we'll get the new pup up to snuff before the tulips bloom! She should be coming home right before Easter. Come to think of it, "Easter" would be a nice name whatever color she is.


----------



## Jacknic

PoodlePossessed said:


> This is the dad, a product of a black and cream.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the mom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some pics of previous puppies from these two:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever I end up with, I am sure to love her! It's just a mystery to me how it all works.


My guess from the top photo is that the sire is a possible blue and tan phantom, of which both colors have faded. When black dogs clear to blue they often have shades of brown in their coat, please remember that black dogs do not TURN BROWN. Of course the coat may look brown to our eye, but it is just the way it clears. My experience is when a brown pup clears to silver beige they look red or like straw. Good luck with your new puppy.


----------



## Jacknic

Photo of a silver beige parti puppy out of my boy. My boy is blue and white and his dam is silver.
http://[URL=http://s458.photobucket.com/user/kathyesio/media/skyler22015_zpsiopi8psp.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## pollar34

Crazy - I think that was my boy for a split second... they could almost be twins!!


----------



## Kasse

I would love some input on my girl. Breeder says she is silver beige. She is brown with brown nose and eyes and black nails. She has a touch of lighting on the tops of her ears. Willow is 15 weeks. I saw on a post that they should start to turn, like on shaved face, at about 6 weeks. She has shaved face and feet and they are brown.


----------



## twyla

Kasse said:


> I would love some input on my girl. Breeder says she is silver beige. She is brown with brown nose and eyes and black nails. She has a touch of lighting on the tops of her ears. Willow is 15 weeks. I saw on a post that they should start to turn, like on shaved face, at about 6 weeks. She has shaved face and feet and they are brown.


A picture would help. A lot lay people are confused about silver beige and cafe au lait. You are correct silver beige like silver have light faces early cafe au lait on the other hand start much later


----------



## darlenewestfall

CharismaticMillie said:


> Do you have any photos? Silver beige and brown would not have black features.


----------



## darlenewestfall

This is Milo. He is 9 weeks old. Silver beige 😊


----------



## twyla

Definitely silver beige
This is my Beatrice she is Cafe
A year old








Today at 6 yrs


----------



## Kmccloud93

Sheba at 6 weeks- 2 years


----------



## lvanalstyne8

spindledreams said:


> Um nope. Silver Beige is an actual color not a shade or tone of silver. The puppies are born some shade of brown not black and lighten up like a silver. Their points (nose, etc) will be brown not black and they can have the lighter brown eyes that sometimes comes with the brown color genes.
> 
> When a dog has two brown genes blacks become browns, blues become cafe' and silvers become silver beige. In reds, apricots, creams, and whites their black nose and eye rims will be brown but the actual coat color seems to not be affected much.


----------



## lvanalstyne8

Thank you I was thinking what no blk nose that was what I read on many sites. I am new mom to a beautiful girl Ella who is 4 months she is supposed to be silver beige has














a liver nose and amber eyes.


----------

